# Batteries Not Charging



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

WE HAVE JUST RETURNED FROM 2 WEEKS OD BOONDOCKING IN THE ADIRONDACKS...AWESOME TRIP AS USUAL! PROBLEM IS THAT PART WAY THRU OUR VACATION THE DUEL BATTERIES THAT WE HAVE BEEN RUNNING FOR 5 YEARS WOULD NOT RECHARGE WITH THE TRUCK OR GENERATOR. TOOK THE BATTERIES TO SEARS TODAY (BECAUSE THEY ARE DIEHARDS) ONLY FOR THEM TO TELL US THE BATTERIES WERE FINE. SO, MY QUESTION IS WHERE SHOULD I LOOK FIRST? WE LEAVE IN 2 WEEKS FOR A MONTH IN THE SMOKIES! I AM THINKING FUSE....CONVERTOR....OH AND ALSO IT WILL NOT CHARGE OF THE HOUSE. ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE APPRECIATED!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

jodeelynn said:


> WE HAVE JUST RETURNED FROM 2 WEEKS OD BOONDOCKING IN THE ADIRONDACKS...AWESOME TRIP AS USUAL! PROBLEM IS THAT PART WAY THRU OUR VACATION THE DUEL BATTERIES THAT WE HAVE BEEN RUNNING FOR 5 YEARS WOULD NOT RECHARGE WITH THE TRUCK OR GENERATOR. TOOK THE BATTERIES TO SEARS TODAY (BECAUSE THEY ARE DIEHARDS) ONLY FOR THEM TO TELL US THE BATTERIES WERE FINE. SO, MY QUESTION IS WHERE SHOULD I LOOK FIRST? WE LEAVE IN 2 WEEKS FOR A MONTH IN THE SMOKIES! I AM THINKING FUSE....CONVERTOR....OH AND ALSO IT WILL NOT CHARGE OF THE HOUSE. ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE APPRECIATED!


Do/did the interior lights work when plugged into shore power ? Did they work with the batteries disconnected and plugged into shore power ( means converter is working) ?

First check the converter/charger breaker ( normal house breakers ). Check the fuses.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Many moons ago I worked in a battery shop. I don't know how much you know about lead/acid batteries so don't take offense if I get too simplistic.

A couple things to look at. Make sure the tops of the batteries are clean and dry. I have seen cases where electricity has run between the posts of a battery through the wet road grime that had accumulated on top of the battery. Make sure the water level in the batteries is where is should be. No liquid means no charging and no power. Try charging with a regular battery charger not the trailer converter with the cables from the trailer disconnected. You may have a short in the system or a broken connection somewhere. Check the batteries hourly when on the external charger to see if they are getting really hot. High heat means high resistance which may mean that the batteries are shot.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

how old is your trailer ?

i am willing to bet it is a converter issue, a fuse issue, or a corrosion issue at the tongue with the self resetting fuses up there...

start with the two main 12v fuses in the panel in the trailer (mine are 40 amps each and blade sytle automotive fuses)and then look at the self resetting fuses on the tongue (mine are a 30amp and a 50amp)....

if those are all fine, you're gonna have to check the output of the converter....

if the battery shop said the batteries are fine, it's something else in the charging loop ....


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Follow the positive cable from the battery to the frame where the little circuit breaker is mounted.

Look for it to be rusted corroded or broken.


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

It is a 2008 KRS...we have flipped all the breakers off then back on. The interior fuses are all in good condition. The batteries are not corroded at all. The interior lights work without the batteries hooked up, with the batteries hooked up and both with and without shore power. We are gonna attempt to find the resetting fuses on the tongue and check the positive cable next. So still hunting. Must point out that now the batteries are reading fully charged after returning from sears.


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

Is the self resetting fuse on the tongue in the enclosed silver box?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jodeelynn said:


> Is the self resetting fuse on the tongue in the enclosed silver box?


No. Follow the positive lead from the battery and it should go first to a 50 amp auto reset breaker. From the 50 amp breaker the wiring splits and one wire goes to the converter and the other goes to a 30 amp auto reset breaker for the slide. These should be mounted on the tongue within about a foot of the battery.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Is the self resetting fuse on the tongue in the enclosed silver box?


No. Follow the positive lead from the battery and it should go first to a 50 amp auto reset breaker. From the 50 amp breaker the wiring splits and one wire goes to the converter and the other goes to a 30 amp auto reset breaker for the slide. These should be mounted on the tongue within about a foot of the battery.
[/quote]

mine is the opposite, with the 30amp breaker first and then the 50amp. but it is the same, they are right under the battery tray....

they look like little lego blocks. mine are the "shortstop" brand of self resetting fuse, you can get replacements at a NAPA autoparts store or prolly an autozone/pep boys/ etc. many RV places don't carry them as they are not an RV specific fuse but a trailer chassis fuse....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

RDS said:


> Follow the positive cable from the battery to the frame where the little circuit breaker is mounted.
> 
> Look for it to be rusted corroded or broken.


X2 - often times the culprit!!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

The lights work with shore power and no batteries - converter is working and connected .
The lights work without shore power on batteries - connection to batteries is working.

Could the auto reset fuse be malfunctioning ?

If you have a volt meter you can check/verify the converter/charger as described in the WFCO manual here Manual pdf on page 5 to verify that it is charging at the batteries.


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

As usual you guys out there ROCK! The auto reset fuse was corroded, broken and obviously not functioning!!!!! So, we are days away and once again fully functional. Thank You very much I really hope everyone is enjoying the summer travel time as much as we are.


----------

